# A five stack, and different lighting....



## USM IS (Feb 13, 2010)

For Overread


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 13, 2010)

> For overread


:hail: Overread


----------



## USM IS (Feb 14, 2010)

My mistake.....Mike


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 19, 2010)

Ooo pretty


----------



## Overread (Feb 19, 2010)

Hhehe someone has a stacking addition 

Nice work - though something is off with the shot - if you look at the (forgot their name the long white sitcks with fluffy ends) there is a selection on the right which are blurred and outof focus. In this shot they are sitting right at the main point of attention for the viewer - so you really do need them to be in focus - and since you're stacking a static flower you've no excuses


----------



## USM IS (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, Will have to wait for a bloom and try again......Mike


----------



## TheGenericusername (Feb 21, 2010)

someone explain stacking cause my pants are getting tighter in anxiety to try this out!


----------



## Overread (Feb 21, 2010)

This is a good thread to start with
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/193600-what-image-stack.html

also trying "focus stacking" and "image stacking" in google should give you some more input


----------

